# Ice Trice Borealis.



## BlackPanther (27 Jun 2016)

Here's my new baby. Did the first commute on her today. Not as bad as I expected uphill, slightly faster than the Raptobike on the flats, and utterly devastating downhill!!!!! Looking forward to the rain tomorrow to test the hood out!


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2016)

Looks good. I saw it for sale and thought "yes" then realised the domestic impact.

These things were flying on PBP last year.


----------



## neil earley (27 Jun 2016)

Has your wife a sister as she understands your addiction to anything on wheels and a dollop of speed thrown in lol , looks in good condition and we don't believe how fast she goes unless there is a YT video please
I more sleep and you can take the speed bullet out in the rain velopilot!!


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Jun 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKAEjDYMhi8


I hit at least 45mph on this downhill. That's the figure I saw on the very hard to read speedo, which is on the front derailleur inside the dark cockpit. Lots of alterations to be made this weekend!


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## byegad (28 Jun 2016)

ow come on Scoosh, no sitting on the wall how do you feel about this?


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jun 2016)

byegad said:


> ow come on Scoosh, no sitting on the wall how do you feel about this?


Really ? I quite like it  ... and Mrs Scoosh is probably glad I don't watch internet auction sites ... 

If I were a few years younger and a few £k richer, I'd love a velomobile - but which one ....


----------



## byegad (28 Jun 2016)

Me to but Edinburgh is somewhat hilly and cobbled in parts isn't it? It's 40 years since I was last there.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2016)

Wow.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jun 2016)

byegad said:


> Me to but Edinburgh is somewhat hilly and cobbled in parts isn't it? It's 40 years since I was last there.


Indeed it is - but I wouldn't be riding a velomobile in the city - keep it for the open roads - like @Arellcat does ...


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Jun 2016)

Serious question - where do you 'park' it at work?


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Serious question - where do you 'park' it at work?




Lorry shed. Chained up with a tarp over so she can stay clean, while she sleeps.


----------



## neil earley (29 Jun 2016)

I believe you now !! nice fast ride and don't forget to service them brakes think you going to need them , thanks for posting.


----------



## starhawk (30 Jun 2016)

I was looking at one of these early on, but it's only useful in bad weather and I don't wenture out in bad weather, besides I would loose one of the things I really appreciate with triking, this "being in the enviroment" feeling


----------



## BlackPanther (30 Jun 2016)

starhawk said:


> I was looking at one of these early on, but it's only useful in bad weather and I don't wenture out in bad weather, besides I would loose one of the things I really appreciate with triking, this "being in the enviroment" feeling




I have to swap machines every so often to keep motivated. 5 years now of daily 25 mile commutes, so every year I like to tr y something different. The Borealis has plus and minus points. It's heavy, it's slower uphill, and it's more awkward to get in and out. However, it's fast on the flat, devastatingly fast downhill, drier, warmer, more fun, and the good comments have quadrupled over the 'normal' trike. And the women....they're throwing themselves at me!


----------

